# US Marines test machine gun wielding robot that can also throw grenades



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 5, 2016)

@EarthDog 
Here is a MAARS rover for you....



Called Modular Advanced Armed Robotic System (MAARS), this robot wields machine guns, pulls wounded soldiers to safety and sets explosives.









'MAARS' purpose-built system possesses advanced computing power, self-protection features, mobility, modularity, communications, sensor payloads, safety features, power management, maintainability, and force application capabilities.'

MAARS is armed with an M24OB machine gun, four M2O3 grenade launchers and can carry up to 400 rounds of ammunition – it can operate up to 350 pounds.

using a light weight wearable and control system, soldiers can activate MAARS' day and night cameras, motion detectors, an acoustic microphone, a hostile fire detection system and a siren - allowing him or her to feel as if they were actually on site.

'Advanced processing capabilities and an easy-to-use wearable control system make MAARS simple to operate and powerful,' said QuinetiQ.
QuinetiQ North America.


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 5, 2016)

Waitaminute, ain't that a prop from the "Law abiding citizen"?


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 5, 2016)

Specifications 

. • Operating Range: >800m 

• Operating Time: 8-12 hrs between recharges 

• Vehicle Speed: up to 7 mph • Ammunition Capacity: 420 rds 7.62 mm, 4 rds 40 mm • Turret Speed: Up to 155 deg/sec

 • Turret Range: 360 deg continuous rotation, -20 deg/+60 deg tilt • Vehicle Weight: 369 lbs 

• Vehicle Dimensions: 37” l x 25” w x 36” h

 • Maximum Angles: ~ Incline: 42 deg ~ Side: 37 deg

 • Maximum Payload: 1500in/lbs of torque, capable of pulling >300lbs


 • MIL-STD Compliance: 331C,464,461,810F Camera Performance: 
• Drive Cameras, Front and Rear: 450 lines of resolution, 95deg FOV, day/night IR 
• Daytime Gunnery Camera: 26X Optical Zoom, 12X digital Zoom (312X total) 
• Thermal Gunnery Camera: 640 x 480 resolution, 47 deg FOV, 4X Digital Zoom 
• Pan/Tilt/Zoom Camera: • Day Camera: 12X Digital Zoom, 75deg FOV
 • Thermal Camera: 320 x 240 resolution, 36 deg FOV, 2X Digital Zoom


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Does it have colour cameras, or black and white only? 
Seriously, is it made by Cyberdyne Industries?


----------



## droopyRO (Aug 5, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> • Operating Time: 8-12 hrs between recharges


That ammo capacity seems low even if the accuracy is higher than a human can achive.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Aug 5, 2016)

http://www.military.com/equipment/m240b-machine-gun







https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M203_grenade_launcher


----------

